# Wholesale Restaurant Containers



## FameFlower (Feb 20, 2012)

A local food distributor is interested purchasing my honey for local restaurants. I am interested because I don't have to bottle retail sizes of honey nor sit on them til someone buys them, and I can still get a decent rate for my honey. But I am at a loss at container sizing / type. I purchased B&B Honey Farm's 1 gallon wide mouth container. I don't like it at all... or rather I can imagine someone in deli would not like it. Would the typical "yard rent jugs" be better. What about selling 5 gallon containers? What kind of container do you all use for restaurant customers? Any suggestions... I don't want to sound green... I just have not dealt in that market before.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Foodservice distributors often carry multiple choices, you may find the best answer is to ask the distributor that you are talking to what containers they prefer.

You can also just Google "foodservice honey" and review the results. Here's two links:

http://www.ghfllc.com/products/foodservice/
http://www.foodservicedirect.com/index.cfm/S/16/CLID/186/Honey.htm


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The restaurants and brewery that have talked to me wanted 2 or 5 gal buckets.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FameFlower said:


> A local food distributor is interested purchasing my honey for local restaurants. I am interested because I don't have to bottle retail sizes of honey nor sit on them til someone buys them, and I can still get a decent rate for my honey. But I am at a loss at container sizing / type. I purchased B&B Honey Farm's 1 gallon wide mouth container. I don't like it at all... or rather I can imagine someone in deli would not like it. Would the typical "yard rent jugs" be better. What about selling 5 gallon containers? What kind of container do you all use for restaurant customers? Any suggestions... I don't want to sound green... I just have not dealt in that market before.


I sell half gallon Jugs and Honeybears to Food Service Customers thru a Local Food Co-op. Restaurants and food service customers are going to want a standard size container. They also appreciate the nonbreakable plastic conatiner w/ a handle on it compared to the glass container which is hard to hold onto should one have wet hands.

Half gallom jugs is my sggestion. I guess the smaller "milk jug" like container would be good too. But I like to stick to one choice and let the Food Service people tell you which one they like the best.

I sell 5 gallon totes to Food Co-op Grocery Stores which sell direcrt to the consumer. I sell them a number of sizes of glass jars and squeeze bears too.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

5 gallon pails and one gallon wide mouth jug. Never had anyone complain about handling them. You need to determine what is easy on you. The customer may not know any better when handling it.
If they complain then offer choices but it is nice to keep it simple for your own inventory.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I use this source for pails and jars for my other enterprise. Perhaps there is something suitable HERE.

HTH

Rusty


----------

